# To mummies of a girl and a boy.



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies. I have a gorgeous 2.5 year old girl and I'm pregnant with a little boy. To be honest I did ideally want a girl so that my girl could have a sister. I have such an amazing relationship with my sister that I wanted that for my daughter. Anyway I am a little excited about having a boy but I can't imagine how their relationship will be as they grow up. I don't know anyone with a sibling of the opp gender so I have no idea if brothers and sisters can be as close.


----------



## 2nd time

Brothers and sisters van be very close my boy is close to all his sisters


----------



## kat132

I am very close to my brother. He is my best friend.
I would have loved to have had 1 of each. I have 2 boys. They drive each other mad lol but also love each other. I just always wanted a little girl.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My DS and DD1 and best buddies. I hope they will stay close as they grow up. My brothers are 2 of my best friends, we were and are very close :)


----------



## mrsjk

My brother and I are 19 months apart (I'm 30 and he's 29) he is and has always been my very best friend!!! I NEVER wanted (and still don't) want a sister, I've never been envious of people who had sisters. I always felt bad for people that didn't have brothers! They will have an amazing relationship :) congrats!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Ladies thank you so much for taking the time to reply. It's been lovely reading how your brothers are your best friends. :happydance:


----------



## mummy2_1

My little boy is nearly 4 my little girl is one. They absolutely love each other. They are already great together. I can't wait to see how they grow up together.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had to work through my feelings when I found out I was having a boy because I so wanted another little girl (my little sister and I are close, and I wanted to give her that opportunity). It's still early on, but she *adores* her little brother and is very protective of him. And he always gives her the biggest smile when she comes over to play with him :)


----------



## kimmy04

My son is 5 and he absolutely adores his 2 year old sister. She looks up to him like he is the greatest person on the planet. That being said I also only grew up with a sister and wanted my daughter to have a sister close in age but I'm having another boy. If she loves her little brother as much as her big brother we won't have any problems!


----------

